# Vernon's Folly, Sudbury, April 2011



## Tomoco (Apr 18, 2011)

Vernon's Folly, Sudbury, April 2011

Not a lot I can tell you about this but no doubt the surfing buffs among us could find out a bit more 
In 1723 Lord George Vernon the owner of Sudbury hall built this fortress like structure to keep his deer in, it has been named Vernon's Folly it is situated in a field just off the A50 at Sudbury on the opposite side of the road to the hall. 
























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2011)

That's really nice. A shame for the poor deer, though. 
Fab find.


----------

